# Boot Manager and ICS?



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried using an ICS rom as their main phone slot for boot manager? I was wondering because I would like to have Gummy and my phone slot. I wasn't sure if it was capable or if anyone has tried it. I could try it but might as well ask if someone else has first. I know the ICS works in other slots.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

I've used CM9 as the phone ROM and run Froyo and GB in slots successfully.

Sent from my CM9 Droid X


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

MongolPup said:


> I've used CM9 as the phone ROM and run Froyo and GB in slots successfully.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Droid X


Good enough for me, thank you 

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

I've tried with gummy as my phone ROM but couldn't get anything to boot in a slot ROM. had to switch back to wiz's miui as phone ROM.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

treubber said:


> I've tried with gummy as my phone ROM but couldn't get anything to boot in a slot ROM. had to switch back to wiz's miui as phone ROM.


That's disappointing =(


----------



## spex921 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have Gummy 0.9.0 as my phone ROM and Liberty3 V2 in slot 1. All is working just fine so far...

Not sure if it matters, but I had to use the MX .604 Linux SBF path to get here...

[Update]: Updated to Gummy 0.9.5 as phone ROM -- still working great!


----------



## jdcmusicman (Sep 23, 2011)

I have gummy as phone ROM and vortex rc1 in a slot works great

Gummy-nized DroidX


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

jdcmusicman said:


> I have gummy as phone ROM and vortex rc1 in a slot works great
> 
> Gummy-nized DroidX


Huh...i wonder if i did something wrong then.


----------



## LaZeR (Jun 22, 2011)

Boot Manager can be a real pain in the ass. What works on some phones won't work on others.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## LaZeR (Jun 22, 2011)

And now I upgraded to the latest bootmanager 3.2.5 and can't get the damn thing to even load. It aborts with "Error Downloading Files"... Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

LaZeR said:


> And now I upgraded to the latest bootmanager 3.2.5 and can't get the damn thing to even load. It aborts with "Error Downloading Files"... Grrrrrrrrr


 same here. Stupid

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## LaZeR (Jun 22, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> same here. Stupid
> 
> You can't learn if you don't fail!


Latest update seems to have fixed problem. My only issue is trying to figure out which gapps to flash per given (insert rom here). For example I can get up and running in YACK to a slot but if I flash the 08_28 gapps in it's OP, it never boots and sticks at the motorola screen.


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

LaZeR said:


> Latest update seems to have fixed problem. My only issue is trying to figure out which gapps to flash per given (insert rom here). For example I can get up and running in YACK to a slot but if I flash the 08_28 gapps in it's OP, it never boots and sticks at the motorola screen.


I've used these gapps to get ics working in my slot rom

http://db.tt/Tb3is2zi


----------



## LaZeR (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually I just found the trick and all roms so far are installing and working in slots now. During initial Rom zip install, choose "add zip" and then select gapps so everything installs in same session.


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

LaZeR said:


> Actually I just found the trick and all roms so far are installing and working in slots now. During initial Rom zip install, choose "add zip" and then select gapps so everything installs in same session.


I tried that but it isn't an option in the lite version. Can't get the latest gummy to load. Oh well.


----------



## wdcspurs (Oct 12, 2011)

I am running CM9 as my phone ROM and MIUI V4 (4-13-12). No issues going between the 2 except I lose my wifi when switching back to my phone ROM. I know I saw a post at some point on a fix for this, but cant find it now. Any help appreciated. Basically, I have to restore a nandroid to get the wifi working again on my phone ROM when switching back to it!


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

LaZeR said:


> Actually I just found the trick and all roms so far are installing and working in slots now. During initial Rom zip install, choose "add zip" and then select gapps so everything installs in same session.


I tired this and still get hung at red m
What gapps are you using? I cant get any of the newer ics's to boot for the life of me. I have aokp and gummy 9.0 working fine though. Also a earlier cm9 without issues.


----------



## vdub2pt0 (Apr 19, 2012)

silver04v said:


> I tired this and still get hung at red m
> What gapps are you using? I cant get any of the newer ics's to boot for the life of me. I have aokp and gummy 9.0 working fine though. Also a earlier cm9 without issues.


When you got stuck at the red M logo, were you able to get back to the phone rom or did you have to sbf? this keeps happening to me too. same problem, every time i try to boot the new gummy in a slot, i get stuck at the red M logo.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bootmanager has a failsafe method by using cwmr on boot. So you can restore a nandroid if you brick (unless you brick really badly, but I've never ran into that).

Swyped from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## vdub2pt0 (Apr 19, 2012)

masterchung7 said:


> Bootmanager has a failsafe method by using cwmr on boot. So you can restore a nandroid if you brick (unless you brick really badly, but I've never ran into that).
> 
> Swyped from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Every time i try to load a new gummy rom in a slot, i get stuck at the logo and have to sbf. it will sit at the logo forever, even after i pull the battery. hmmm


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I've found that roms tend to take longer to boot, how long did you wait?

Swyped from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## vdub2pt0 (Apr 19, 2012)

masterchung7 said:


> I've found that roms tend to take longer to boot, how long did you wait?
> 
> Swyped from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


15 minutes


----------



## vdub2pt0 (Apr 19, 2012)

I ended trying gummy 1.0.0.2 as my phone rom and put cm7 and cm9 in slots with no problems booting into any of them. Loving boot manager now that I got it working.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaZeR (Jun 22, 2011)

vdub2pt0 said:


> I ended trying gummy 1.0.0.2 as my phone rom and put cm7 and cm9 in slots with no problems booting into any of them. *Loving boot manager now that I got it working.*
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


+1 (See sig!)


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone care to explain how to make Boot Manager work? Tried the Lite version, CM7 as phone ROM, Gummy in slot. Stuck at boot logo and had to SBF. Tried it the other way around, Gummy as phone ROM, CM7 in slot. Another SBF. Bought the paid version, same results. It says there is a failsafe method but it doesn't help when the phone is stuck at boot logo.


----------



## spex921 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have had the most success loading slots by using a nandroid backup. Whenever I tried to load directly I ended up needing to sbf.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vdub2pt0 (Apr 19, 2012)

newmanx4 said:


> Anyone care to explain how to make Boot Manager work? Tried the Lite version, CM7 as phone ROM, Gummy in slot. Stuck at boot logo and had to SBF. Tried it the other way around, Gummy as phone ROM, CM7 in slot. Another SBF. Bought the paid version, same results. It says there is a failsafe method but it doesn't help when the phone is stuck at boot logo.


i had this happen at least five times when i first got boot manager. very frustrating. What version of gummy did you use as phone rom? This is what i did.
- Gummy 1.0.0.2 with 3-17-12 Gapps as phone rom. Setup Phone in boot manager.
- When i put the roms in the slot(s), i clicked install zip, install zip, selected the rom, check all 3 boxes to wipe data etc., then click add zip and select your Gapps, be sure the 3 boxes are still checked and click okay. Let it install and then boot rom. I also hit the home button and let it sit at the home screen while it installed in status bar, be sure your screen stays on (you can select keep screen on in the settings of boot manager). Not sure if the sitting at home screen makes a difference but i saw the guys do it in the video tutorial so i did it too. Haha
- I put cm7 in slot one with 8-28-2011 Gapps. Link to the Cm7 i used here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10191-updated-info-on-revnumbers-cm4dx-gbhdmi-out-1-battery-no-charge-led-fm-radio-charge-while-off/. 4-12-2012 build.
- I now also have successfully installed BoostedICS and AOKP build 33 in slots 2 and 3 both with 3-17-2012 Gapps.

Hope This helps!


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm using CM7 4-12 build and Gummy 1.0.1. First attempt I installed CM7 as phone ROM then restored a Gummy nandroid in slot 1. I let it run till it said it completed then tried to boot to the slot Rom. That's when it hangs at the boot logo. Pulled the battery and tried to reboot normally and it still hung at the boot logo. Second attempt I actually flashed the zips and Gapps. Same results. Very frustrating.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

MongolPup said:


> I've used CM9 as the phone ROM and run Froyo and GB in slots successfully.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Droid X


 How are you using FROYO roms with GB and ICS at the same time? Thought they all had to be at least GB due to system or framework or something like that


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> How are you using FROYO roms with GB and ICS at the same time? Thought they all had to be at least GB due to system or framework or something like that


I suppose you could theoretically build a froyo rom on top of the .602 kernel, not sure what the point would be though.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright Noobs listen up! (LOL jk)

First suggestion is when you have a failed Installation attempt (hangs at boot logo, etc.) Before retrying the installation always delete the SD card folder (Rom1, etc) first then reinstall Rom. Also remember that you are booting off the SD card boot times are gonna be very long. Up to 10 minutes on just the boot logo and another 10 minutes on the animation. Be patient. Another thing. If you do have a bad install (remember give it time) yank the battery. On reboot it should go to CWR (if not something is very wrong). In cwr go to /boot manager/phone Rom Theres a file in that Phone Rom folder (at the very bottom) that you can flash to get back to phone Rom. Flash it. Reboot. May take another yank of the battery to get back into phone Rom. Depends on the Rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Agibby (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone still using this forum? If so, I've got a question/conundrum... I updated to .621, SBFd to .604, rooted, flashed the rooted stock .621 and the kernel and wifi update .zips, then flashed Gummy 1.2.0. No issues there. Gummy is my phone ROM, I've got rooted .621 in slot 1 and Wiz's latest MIUI in slot 2. Been trying to load the official MIUIv4 into slot 3 for a comparison and there's where I run into issues. Won't seem to boot (bootloops) when I flash the ROM .zip and the newest MIUIv4 GAPPS clean. I can flash it to my phone and create a nandroid which will load and boot in the slot but I was getting "android.process.acore has stopped" every couple of seconds. I looked into it and found the culprit so I can fix that. But the other issue is, when I flash the nandroid and boot into it, I initially get the "Android is Upgrading" ICS screen. After that runs its course and I try to reboot to my phone ROM (Gummy), the "updating applications" screen comes up and "updates" all 170 or so applications, then boots in and my Gummy is all messed up and often boots only for a few seconds then cycles back to the boot animation and continues to do that. At that point the only thing I can figure to do is restore my Gummy nandroid. I figured flashing the update.zip from the phone rom folder in bootmanager wouldn't help since I'm already booting into Gummy.

Is this a kernel issue since I'm on the .621 kernel or am I missing something? Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.

~Gibby~


----------

